# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  الآن على منتديات الحصن - Need For Speed Most Wanted بحجم خيالي

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*[align=center]Need For Speed Most Wanted RIP










Size 429 MB

 http://uploading.com/files/1cc24dfc/...RIP.part4.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/58fd5aa9/...RIP.part3.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/a9147e8e/...RIP.part1.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/643ed61d/...RIP.part2.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/e2c68fb4/...RIP.part4.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/d63691c2/...RIP.part5.rar/


Introduction 

 As the holiday season fast approaches, more and more people are out in the shops searching for the perfect presents. With major celebrations soon arriving, this year’s end is extremely interesting because there are many good gifts available for the slightly gaming addicted person. Go into any shop that sells video games and you’ll see countless masterpieces for every format, whether it be the PC, console or handheld. Of course, the videogame giant EA anticipated this perfectly and thus, they released on every format imaginable their most famous franchise ever: Need for Speed. 

 Speed Required 

 As I mentioned earlier, this game is available right now on every format you can possibly imagine. The Playstation Portable and Nintendo DS versions are quite different from the PC and console versions (consequently this review doesn’t apply to those). 

  

 Since NFSMW is out on so many platforms, which version is the best? The only difference you’ll find between any of the console versions and the PC are the graphics. Unsurprisingly, the Xbox 360 fares the best in this department with more polygons per vehicle, more reflections, etc. And it’s quite easy to imagine that the Playstation 2 is the underdog with low resolution textures and low poly models. The best version to buy obviously is the Xbox360 but otherwise, the PC variant is amazing too, as long as you have a strong system… and a good controller. I think it’s obvious to everyone that NFS is the type of game that is just horrible with a keyboard. So trust me, if you want to get this for PC, do yourself a favor and buy a good gaming controller. 

 Here are the minimum requirements must you fill to run this game on your computer: 
   • Intel Pentium 4 or *****alent[/align]*[align=center]*1.4 GHz 
   • Memory 256MB RAM 
   • Hard Drive 1.0 GB 
   • CD Drive 8 Speed 
   • Video Card 32MB - DirectX 9.0c compatible 
   • Sound Card - DirectX 9.0c compatible 
   • Windows XP/2000 



Install

* Run setup.bat
*[/align]

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]*العفو 
*[/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

يسلمو إيديك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]*وايديك يا غالي 
*[/align]

----------

